# What yarn/wool to use for a Cowichan jacket?



## DeeMac (Jan 23, 2014)

While visiting my daughter here in Canada I purchased a lovely Cowichan jacket pattern as my daughter said she would love one of her own and it would make a fantastic Christmas present. My question is what wool/yarn to use. Research into the subject says the 'authentic' yarn is a six strand rustic wool, but as I am returning to Australia next week, I would like to purchase the wool when I get home rather than trying to pack and take it with me from here. The pattern lists needles 7.5mm for the body and 6mm for the rib. The tension is given as 13 stitches for 5" (12.7 cm) and 15 rows to 4" (10.2 cm)

So please experienced KP experts, all suggestions, hints or warnings would be most appreciated. Also if any one has made a Cowichan garment, I would love to know how it went and any valuable advice you would have to hand on.


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

Could use that sweater today...very cold here. Would love to see an Australian adaption.


----------



## Shellydee (Mar 30, 2016)

Will be watching this for answers as well. DH wants one of these sweaters so bad. I need to find a pattern as well though. Hope someone will be able to answer you.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Check out Lopi yarns, I believe they are Icelandic yarn. I don't know what yarn Cowichan sweaters are made of, but I do know they are warm, tough, water resistant, and did I say warm? I think I would be inclined to look around where you got the pattern from and look at local yarns, there is nothing quite like a Cowichan sweater. DH and I bought hats on our honeymoon to Victoria almost 35 years ago and they still are going strong.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Try going on Ravelry and look up Cowichan sweater and see what others have used. My guess is something heavier than worsted. As for the waterproof you can buy spray for that.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Lopi yarn is too thin, unless you use it doubled. The closest to authentic yarn is Briggs & Little Country Roving. It is an unspun wool, and quite thick. As you knit, the yarn develops a bit of a twist; only need to be careful at the beginning, as it could pull apart easily. 

You don't say where in Canada you are - if you are in BC, I'm sure you'll find it much easier to find the actual wool used - since that is where the Cowichan Sweaters come from.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

accidentally came across this pttn: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cowichan-jacket


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mom always used White Buffalo rovings yarn to make her Cowichan sweaters. There really is nothing that truly makes the sweaters look the same. Could you have the yarn sent to you at home so you don't have to pack it? Then you know you'll be honouring the origins of the Cowichan tribe from where the patterns originated. Just MHO.


----------



## 2heck (Sep 23, 2013)

Five years ago I knit two "Cowichan" sweaters for my young grandsons. I purchased the kits (pattern and yarn) from Art of Yarn online store. They are located in Kelowna, British Columbia and send orders worldwide. If you Google the company then search Cowichan sweaters, it should take you to pictures of their sweater kits. The sweaters turned out beautifully! The hardest part were the zippers so I had them professionally sewn in.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I believe they are made with hand spun yarn. You don't want a processed yarn as the wool needs to have it's waterproofing still there. Maybe there is a handcrafter who makes their own yarn and you can get from them. I also think they are usually made in black, grey and white tones, not dyed, but not sure about that.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cowichan_knitting


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Given the gauge you know it is a bulky yarn (2.6 st/inch, or 13st/5 inches). It is also a natural wool. Given all the wool in Australia you might be able to find something suitable. Buying in Canada would be so nice but shipping costs would be high and as you say packing that much yarn would have its own problems.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

CKnits said:


> accidentally came across this pttn: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cowichan-jacket


This is funny--it is a Japanese pattern, but a very nice one.


----------



## mariel (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi there,
A cowichan sweater is on my "to do" list. My son came home from California with an original. I did my research (took two years) found a woman in Canada that did samples and special orders for Great Buffalo Yarn CO. in Canada (long gone) she send me patterns and yarn samples. The yarn is almost like wool roving and can be purchased from Briggs and Little in, I think Harvey Mills, New Brunswick. We spend time on Grand Manan every year and on our way home we made a detour to the mill. Got my yarn, toured the mill, met the owners, it was a wonderful experience. The yarn comes in big cakes. If you need more info please feel free to contact me. I have all info on the history of those sweaters and it is very interesting.

Mariel


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

The sweaters are beautiful. I am sure you are determined enough and have gotten such helpful information from other KPers that you will find the yarn and do a great job. Be sure to post when complete!


----------



## mariel (Apr 25, 2011)

Another quick note. Original sweaters were made with wool from sheep similar to Icelandic sheep and a breed of dog (now extinct) and knit on double pointed needles ( no seams).

Just call Briggs and Little they are very helpful

Good Luck


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

KnitWit 54 said:


> Mom always used White Buffalo rovings yarn to make her Cowichan sweaters. There really is nothing that truly makes the sweaters look the same. Could you have the yarn sent to you at home so you don't have to pack it? Then you know you'll be honouring the origins of the Cowichan tribe from where the patterns originated. Just MHO.


Unfortunately, the White Buffalo yarns are long gone - once in a while, some appear in thrift stores, but that is getting more rare, too.


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

The yarn would be a bulky wool yarn. I made Icelandic sweaters eons ago, of which I got rid of and could kick myself now. Obviously I used Icelandic yarn. These sweaters are knit with the same type of yarn. Let me tell you nothing penetrates that wool. It is dense and somewhat waterproof. You sweat under them.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

All but one of the Cowichin sweaters I made were Mary Maxim patterns using their Titan yarn (bulky). The other was the same kind of yarn in colors Mary Maxim didn't have. I've worn one all winter a few years instead of a coat and it gets really cold here. For one I made a fabric lining which I haven't seen in their catalog for many years.


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

Shellydee said:


> Will be watching this for answers as well. DH wants one of these sweaters so bad. I need to find a pattern as well though. Hope someone will be able to answer you.


They have free patterns on Ravelry and for the designs you can always chart something out you prefer.


----------



## Woolyarn (Oct 19, 2011)

Briggs & Little .... their "Roving" is excellent for these sweaters !! Have fun !! ????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Reinharv said:


> The yarn would be a bulky wool yarn. I made Icelandic sweaters eons ago, of which I got rid of and could kick myself now. Obviously I used Icelandic yarn. These sweaters are knit with the same type of yarn. Let me tell you nothing penetrates that wool. It is dense and somewhat waterproof. You sweat under them.


Very similar to the Fisherman type ganseys with sheep wool that still had a high lanolin content. That is also an interesting history that is not always clear.

I wonder if you soaked a sweater in lanolin or lanolin added to the soaking water, if you could duplicate the water resistant quality of the original yarns. Lanolin is the ingredient in Euclan or Soak that makes it such a softening product, but the amount added is minimal compared to the natural yarn.


----------



## Janice M (Jan 18, 2015)

Mary Maxim has many designs that look like these, probably at a much more reasonable price. I've made many of their kits for adults and children in the past. They are still being worn 30 years later. Jan


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like some on Ravelry are using a super bulky yarn


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

the story of the Coast Salish women can be found by googling: Coast Salish women knitters. Where you will get their history of needing to find an income. They were taught to knit by a Scottish woman.
The yarn to use is hard to find. It is better to get it in Duncan, BC. on Vancouver Island. You might find the odd ball in Thrift shops. It comes in about a 10" square cake. They use undyed wool roving. It's delicate to knit with as it will separate if you are a tight knitter. You can buy online from a roving in colours from the Spinrite factory outlet in Listowel, Ontario


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Doriseve said:


> the story of the Coast Salish women can be found by googling: Coast Salish women knitters. Where you will get their history of needing to find an income. They were taught to knit by a Scottish woman.
> The yarn to use is hard to find. It is better to get it in Duncan, BC. on Vancouver Island. You might find the odd ball in Thrift shops. It comes in about a 10" square cake. They use undyed wool roving. It's delicate to knit with as it will separate if you are a tight knitter. You can buy online from a roving in colours from the Spinrite factory outlet in Listowel, Ontario


Same kind of story with Shetland Lace Shawls which used a particular wool and it became a money maker for the women. The history of the sheep and the wool is also unique and interesting. I am sure we will hear a lot about the Peruvian women collectives that are organized to spin and knit their traditional patterns and not can make some income from them.


----------



## galby (Apr 8, 2012)

This is what I found. I used to use the white buffalo. I see there is some on sale on eBay. They are lovely.


----------



## Janibug (Jan 29, 2012)

I am in the process of knitting one right now ...my second in the last month. It knits up very fast and I can knit a front in a day. It is very Canadian and yes Briggs and Little roving is the wool to use as it replaces the White Buffalo yarn. It is a 5 strand and the same weight as the 6 strand. My tip to knitting it is to carry the wool over two stitches only to make sure you do not snag the wool when wearing it. It is very warm and makes a lovely sweater. I find I am using a 7.5mm and an 8mm to knit with. Good luck and hope to see a picture of it here .


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

The "real" Cowichan sweaters are made of washed and carded but un-dyed wool. It's a thick yarn, too.
For the "imitation" Cowichan sweaters, White Buffalo yarn was used, but for a number of years that was not available. It seems it now is again, as well, there is one store where I usually buy it, that has it specially "spun" and dyed for them. I put "spun" in quotation marks, as it really is six unspun strands, and some directions even tell you to twist the yarn while you knit. 
One thing to keep in mind as well: If the person you make the sweater for, lives in a windy area, the sweater is not much good, wind goes right through it. For myself, I have a lightweight wind-breaker (rolls up almost small enough to stick in a pocket, and definitely small enough to keep in my purse) that I wear over top on windy days. 
Or, if you still want to see the design, a clear plastic raincoat will do the trick. 
Also, keep in mind that if you see an original Cowichan design you'd like to have, those patterns are not for sale AND are copyrighted. The Cowichan women have been know to take people to court over copyright infringement.
Either design your own, or use a pattern that is sold for a "Cowichan-style" sweater.


----------



## Grandma Lee (May 11, 2016)

I have knit several Cowichan sweaters in the last few years. I use Prairie Wool, very much like the Buffalo wool I used years and years ago. It was purchased at a lovely yarn shop in Kelowna B.C.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Mary Maxim carries yarn for Cowichan sweaters. Check out their web site and if you are near one of their stores, you are in luck. They are knit with heavy yarn, some of it looks like roving. Look at the pattern and see the name of the yarn and needle size, check the gauge, and needle size you see on labels of yarn till you see one that matches, that should be what you need for this sweater. I like to see the yarn size online, type in the name of the yarn from the pattern and look for it. Might even tell you where to get the yarn.


----------



## LinaJO (Mar 27, 2016)

I know you already have a pattern but I found this on Etsy:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/127358245/white-buffalo-wool-cowichan-knitting?ref=market

I already found the small amount of information shown as interesting and am now interested in buying one of these patterns myself (which is way above my skill set!) Best of luck. :sm02:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Schoolhouse Press carries unspun roving yarn, which'd be great for a Cowichan jacket. Also Grand River Yarns, which is in Canada, carries unspun roving yarn. I purchased some from Grand River Yarns, and it's beautiful. Haven't made the jacket yet, but I will. I've knitted with unspun roving yarn before, and I love it. If you give it just a tiny twist before you start knitting, you shouldn't have any problems with it breaking.

Hazel


----------



## knitterang (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi, you can order the yarn that works for Cowichan sweater patterns from Carstairs Woollen Mills, in Carstairs, Alberta. They ship internationally. The facility is excellent, and I am lucky to live just 100 kms from the mill. If I knew how, I would cut and paste the URL! This yarn is a six strand roving, exactly the same as the White Buffalo Yarn from Winnipeg I used years ago. I have not found anything that knits up like this does, exactly to Cowichan gauge. However, I use smaller needles as I like a tighter finished product.


----------



## knitterang (Feb 16, 2016)

Oh, I forgot to add that I have found the Cowichan patterns on Etsy. Granted, they are facsimiles, but about as close to authentic Cowichan as one can get. When knitted, the sweater looks exactly like the ones I have seen in shops on the West coast (of Canada).


----------



## knitterang (Feb 16, 2016)

That's really good idea! I have seen Euclan for sale at a yarn shop, so will soak my sweater in it.....the collar was sooooo itchy. Thanks!


----------



## jenuyne (Mar 20, 2011)

I have made many Cowichan type sweaters, I used 6 strand wool, the type or brand that I got is no longer made. No sure what your Australian wool is like but I am sure you can buy some 6 strand wool or close to it. The original Cowichan sweaters are made right here on the Island where I live and if you google them you will see and read about them. If you google 
Briggs and Little they have 5 strand wool and it is just as nice. If you need help you can send me a message and I will do what I can to help you. I have made over 100 of those types of sweaters and do have patterns. I do put the seams underarms as I found the one piece stretch too much around but that is my choice. Hope you can find what you want and good luck in Knitting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

LinaJO said:


> I know you already have a pattern but I found this on Etsy:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/127358245/white-buffalo-wool-cowichan-knitting?ref=market
> 
> I already found the small amount of information shown as interesting and am now interested in buying one of these patterns myself (which is way above my skill set!) Best of luck. :sm02:


Some very interesting patterns. Will save this link and consider doing one myself. Saw a hat that I liked, too. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

knitterang said:


> Hi, you can order the yarn that works for Cowichan sweater patterns from Carstairs Woollen Mills, in Carstairs, Alberta. They ship internationally. The facility is excellent, and I am lucky to live just 100 kms from the mill. If I knew how, I would cut and paste the URL! This yarn is a six strand roving, exactly the same as the White Buffalo Yarn from Winnipeg I used years ago. I have not found anything that knits up like this does, exactly to Cowichan gauge. However, I use smaller needles as I like a tighter finished product.


Are you sure that is the name of the mill? I see a lot of companies near Carstairs, but no Carstairs Woolen Mill


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

tamarque said:


> Are you sure that is the name of the mill? I see a lot of companies near Carstairs, but no Carstairs Woolen Mill


Try: http://www.customwoolenmills.com/

I think that their mailing address is Carstairs; as far as I know they're the only woollen mill in that area.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Can you get Lopi? It's a great yarn for that sort of pattern. If not, just find a yarn that knits to gauge and have at it. Good luck with your knitting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

EstherOne said:


> Try: http://www.customwoolenmills.com/
> 
> I think that their mailing address is Carstairs; as far as I know they're the only woollen mill in that area.


Thanx. Saw that one but not sure that it was correct. A whole list of yarn suppliers popped up presumably in that area, but what do I know!


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

tamarque said:


> Thanx. Saw that one but not sure that it was correct. A whole list of yarn suppliers popped up presumably in that area, but what do I know!


Hey, don't sell yourself short, tamarque! You know how to knit, you know how to use this forum, you know how to ask questions.... I think that's a lot already! 
The only reason I know about the Carstairs place, is that my daughter-in-law has been in touch with them about her goat fleeces, but for the amount of fleece she would have spun every season, she thought it was too expensive. 
So now she sells the fleece "as is" (meaning hay, grass, mud, poop, and all). I've learned to clean the fleece, and have spun some, still have a few fleeces at home, almost ready to card and spin!


----------



## jscushy (Mar 8, 2016)

Made one for DH last year. I used pure wool roving purchased from customwoolenmills.com out of Alberta.The only thing I did wrong was I knit too loosely and the wind goes thru so I will be lining it with fleece. Any pure wool in extra bulky can be used Using unspun roving made for a bit of a challenge.If you want to maintain the water repellancy make sure to add lanolin to the wash and wash by hand,lay flat to dry blocking back to size The address for the mill is RR1 Carstairs Alberta,T0M ONO


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

jscushy said:


> Made one for DH last year. I used pure wool roving purchased from customwoolenmills.com out of Alberta.The only thing I did wrong was I knit too loosely and the wind goes thru so I will be lining it with fleece. Any pure wool in extra bulky can be used Using unspun roving made for a bit of a challenge.If you want to maintain the water repellancy make sure to add lanolin to the wash and wash by hand,lay flat to dry blocking back to size The address for the mill is RR1 Carstairs Alberta,T0M ONO


JS, the wind will go through it regardless of how loose or tightly you knit the sweater. When my youngest was about 5, (he'll be 41 next week), I knit one of these Cowichan style sweaters for each of my four boys, and myself. Husband wasn't interested. The boys also complained about the wind blowing through. Later on, I knit them on thinner needles, same yarn, more stitches, made no difference for the wind. 
For myself, I now wear a very thin windbreaker-style jacket over top if it's really blowing outside. If you want to see the sweater, a clear plastic raincoat also will stop the wind.


----------



## jscushy (Mar 8, 2016)

Shellydee said:


> Will be watching this for answers as well. DH wants one of these sweaters so bad. I need to find a pattern as well though. Hope someone will be able to answer you.[/q
> 
> Check out yarnspirations.com The Hey Dude jacket is perfect It is the one I chose for DH and the pattern is free


----------



## Rosehall (Aug 14, 2015)

Prairie wool 6 strand if you want the authentic look. But Drops Eskimo is quite similar and cheaper and available in Australia (5 balls for $27.50 + post) or buy from Drops warehouse in Uk 20 balls for 34 pounds which is a bit over $60 and post is 5 pounds. I think you would need around 20 balls of Eskimo, because it is only 50 metres per ball, but they have lots of colours. If you didn't want the "authentic" look you could simply buy 14 ply.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh you have picked a good one. These sweaters have been made by the Cowichan First Nations people from southeastern Vancouver Island going back a very long time. Truly a Canadian treasure, the original sweaters were very heavy in weight and of course all wool was processed by hand and was a very long process before it ever made it onto the needles. Back then the needles were likely made of bone.

I had a "copy" as a little girl, made by a friend of my parents with a horse on the back. Sadly after I outgrew it, it was shipped off to a cousin down east never to be seen again

I made 3 for my girls but truthfully they did not hold a candle to the ones from the west. But I tried.
As for yarn from your information I would say they are asking for a bulky yarn to work with that size of needles. I think any yarn that is worsted, aran or bulky weight would work beautifully for this pattern. 
I have to admit my ignorance but how cold does it get in Australia in winter? I would worry that bulky might be a bit heavy but maybe it gets cold at night. Certainly for Canada the bulky weight would work but our temps can go down to -30 or more. An aran weight would be lovely and for lighter weight a worsted....needle sizes and stitches would have to be adjusted of course.

These First Nations sweaters are revered by many and they are very expensive but they last a life time and sometimes generations. 

I believe your yarns are measured by plies?? I don't know what that converts to so I can't help you with that but I would not make it heavier than an aran weight which is equal to 16 stitches per 4 inches approximately!! I would knit up a swatch to confirm the gauge.

I hope you enjoy making your beautiful Cowichan sweater and think of the creative and very talented First Nations women and men who started this tradition a very long time ago.


----------



## Shellydee (Mar 30, 2016)

jscushy said:


> Shellydee said:
> 
> 
> > Will be watching this for answers as well. DH wants one of these sweaters so bad. I need to find a pattern as well though. Hope someone will be able to answer you.[/q
> ...


----------



## KnittersSerendipity (Jul 31, 2016)

Would Brown Sheep Lambs Pride Bulky or Burly Spun work? As a choice for a commercial yarn. Etsy could be a source for hand spun.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

If you have a URL link for the Hey Dude Jacket, that would be helpful. It does not show up when I search for it.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

tamarque said:


> If you have a URL link for the Hey Dude Jacket, that would be helpful. It does not show up when I search for it.


Is this the one?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-dude

or maybe this one:
http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/i-m-the-dude-jacket.html 
for a chuckle: 
Bernat I'm the Dude Jacket
Free Intermediate *Women's* Cardigan Knit Pattern
but look who's modelling it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

EstherOne said:


> Is this the one?
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-dude
> 
> or maybe this one:
> ...


Thank you. Not sure if this was the pattern Shellydee was referring to, but both of these are very nice and will save these patterns. It still is a bit hot to be thinking of working with heavy wool yarns sm02:

Just read thru the one on ravelry, The Dude by Andrea Rangel. That one is beautiful but I think a bit challenging as it is all in 1x1 rib with long stranded floats. I might think of LionBrand's Fisherman's yarn or Cascades Eco yarn which would be more costly, both in worsted wt, not bulky. But both those yarns very easily available. The sweater in a men's XL is about 2900 yds, so something to consider.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

tamarque said:


> Thank you. Not sure if this was the pattern Shellydee was referring to, but both of these are very nice and will save these patterns. It still is a bit hot to be thinking of working with heavy wool yarns sm02:
> 
> Just read thru the one on ravelry, The Dude by Andrea Rangel. That one is beautiful but I think a bit challenging as it is all in 1x1 rib with long stranded floats. I might think of LionBrand's Fisherman's yarn or Cascades Eco yarn which would be more costly, both in worsted wt, not bulky. But both those yarns very easily available. The sweater in a men's XL is about 2900 yds, so something to consider.


Once the holidays are over, I will go to a yarn shop close to home, and buy the yarn in white, grey and black for our grandson-in-law. This store has the yarn spun and dyed, almost identical to the "old" White Buffalo yarn. In a week or two, I hope to start on this sweater, not sure what pattern I'll use, I have several at home from "way back when". Or I can use any of those for the size/number of stitches and rows, and make up my own design. 
So far, he doesn't know about it, and I hope to keep it a surprise for Christmas. 
Over the years, I've probably made a dozen or so of these sweaters.
The one thing I do not like (with any yarn) is floats on the back. I am guaranteed I'll catch them on earrings, rings, watch, necklace, blouse buttons.... Just so there are no floats, I catch the thread carried across the back, with every other stitch.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

It certainly explains why the original Cowichan sweaters are so expensive. 2900 yards of yarn would likely be 20 balls of yarn or more and even at $10 a ball it would be $200 at least and then your labour of love has to be added on to that.

Several years ago we were travelling to Banff, Alberta visiting friends and I fell in love with the Dales of Norway sweaters. The colours in these sweaters are so beautiful but the prices were prohibitive. The one I wanted was almost $500. So we walked away from it. A week later we decided to drive to Banff for our morning coffee and we revisited "my" sweater!! The store manager had just put a sign up that these sweaters were on at 1/2 price for one day. I asked why. Well the Winter Olympics were on at the time ( I have no idea where) and Canada had just won gold in a skiing event. My husband picked up my favourite sweater and bought it for me......it was our anniversary. Best gift ever. That very same day I bought him a brown and dark green jacket with a hand embroidered moose on the back....nothing more Canadian than that!! Hubby has now passed away but my sweater gives me hugs every time I put it on. There is a lot of time and yarn that goes into the making of these beautiful sweaters but if it's a once in a life time thing, well worth it. Almost tempted to knit one of these sweaters for my grandson.....now you have me thinking!!


----------



## Shellydee (Mar 30, 2016)

EstherOne said:


> Is this the one?
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-dude
> 
> or maybe this one:
> ...


Thanks for these links!  I have saved them both. I, personally, like the yarnspirations one best. But will let DH decide which one he likes. Will also look at the others people have posted on etsy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

EstherOne said:


> Once the holidays are over, I will go to a yarn shop close to home, and buy the yarn in white, grey and black for our grandson-in-law. This store has the yarn spun and dyed, almost identical to the "old" White Buffalo yarn. In a week or two, I hope to start on this sweater, not sure what pattern I'll use, I have several at home from "way back when". Or I can use any of those for the size/number of stitches and rows, and make up my own design.
> So far, he doesn't know about it, and I hope to keep it a surprise for Christmas.
> Over the years, I've probably made a dozen or so of these sweaters.
> The one thing I do not like (with any yarn) is floats on the back. I am guaranteed I'll catch them on earrings, rings, watch, necklace, blouse buttons.... Just so there are no floats, I catch the thread carried across the back, with every other stitch.


 When you captured the floats, did you have any problem with the colors showing thru to the front? One pattern made special note of this potential problem. I have had that problem on a few occasions 
and can see with such a busy pattern a lot of white or black showing thru could be unattractive.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

tamarque said:


> When you captured the floats, did you have any problem with the colors showing thru to the front? One pattern made special note of this potential problem. I have had that problem on a few occasions
> and can see with such a busy pattern a lot of white or black showing thru could be unattractive.


No, never had a problem with that. 
I'm not at home right now, won't be till the middle of next week, but at that time, I'd be happy to post some photos of both right and wrong sides of the knitting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

EstherOne said:


> No, never had a problem with that.
> I'm not at home right now, won't be till the middle of next week, but at that time, I'd be happy to post some photos of both right and wrong sides of the knitting.


Oh, that would be so nice to see your work and see how these floats worked for you.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

tamarque said:


> Oh, that would be so nice to see your work and see how these floats worked for you.


OK, watch for it in this thread, Wednesday or Thursday next week!
I've just set myself an alarm to do so, so I won't forget.


----------



## knitterang (Feb 16, 2016)

Sorry about the wrong name.....it is indeed custom woollen mills....we "locals" call it Carstairs because, well, we are locals and that's where we go!!!! Again, so sorry!!


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

Get the original yarn, it is the only way to make a the true sweater. The yarn also needs to be used carefully.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

knitterang said:


> Sorry about the wrong name.....it is indeed custom woollen mills....we "locals" call it Carstairs because, well, we are locals and that's where we go!!!! Again, so sorry!!


No problem--it all got worked out. That is why we ask questions. :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

EstherOne said:


> OK, watch for it in this thread, Wednesday or Thursday next week!
> I've just set myself an alarm to do so, so I won't forget.


Terrific. Will look forward to seeing your work.

This has become such a nice conversation with so much information.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caroline19 said:


> It certainly explains why the original Cowichan sweaters are so expensive. 2900 yards of yarn would likely be 20 balls of yarn or more and even at $10 a ball it would be $200 at least and then your labour of love has to be added on to that.
> 
> Several years ago we were travelling to Banff, Alberta visiting friends and I fell in love with the Dales of Norway sweaters. The colours in these sweaters are so beautiful but the prices were prohibitive. The one I wanted was almost $500. So we walked away from it. A week later we decided to drive to Banff for our morning coffee and we revisited "my" sweater!! The store manager had just put a sign up that these sweaters were on at 1/2 price for one day. I asked why. Well the Winter Olympics were on at the time ( I have no idea where) and Canada had just won gold in a skiing event. My husband picked up my favourite sweater and bought it for me......it was our anniversary. Best gift ever. That very same day I bought him a brown and dark green jacket with a hand embroidered moose on the back....nothing more Canadian than that!! Hubby has now passed away but my sweater gives me hugs every time I put it on. There is a lot of time and yarn that goes into the making of these beautiful sweaters but if it's a once in a life time thing, well worth it. Almost tempted to knit one of these sweaters for my grandson.....now you have me thinking!!


If you think 2900 yds sounds like a lot, think of the number of individual stitches required for an adult sweater. My net market bags have as many at 9000 stitches in them and that is a very small project. I would venture a guess that a sweater of this sort is going to run 20-30,000 stitches. It still stuns me to think of all the work that goes into even a hat, much less a blanket or vest, etc. I am convinced that knitting/crochet work is the most labor intensive of almost all the crafts and we get paid practically the least amount for it.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

DeeMac said:


> While visiting my daughter here in Canada I purchased a lovely Cowichan jacket pattern as my daughter said she would love one of her own and it would make a fantastic Christmas present. My question is what wool/yarn to use. Research into the subject says the 'authentic' yarn is a six strand rustic wool, but as I am returning to Australia next week, I would like to purchase the wool when I get home rather than trying to pack and take it with me from here. The pattern lists needles 7.5mm for the body and 6mm for the rib. The tension is given as 13 stitches for 5" (12.7 cm) and 15 rows to 4" (10.2 cm)
> 
> So please experienced KP experts, all suggestions, hints or warnings would be most appreciated. Also if any one has made a Cowichan garment, I would love to know how it went and any valuable advice you would have to hand on.


Cowichan sweaters are made by the Cowichan tribe on Vancouver Island, in British Columbia and they use their own yarn made
by them.

I have three skeins of the yarn or balls.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

ADW55 said:


> Cowichan sweaters are made by the Cowichan tribe on Vancouver Island, in British Columbia and they use their own yarn made
> by them.
> 
> I have three skeins of the yarn or balls.
> ...


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

EstherOne said:


> Taken down due to copyright infringement!
> Also: Cowichan name on New Zealand yarn? Unless there's a place with that same name in New Zealand?


Yes, I edited my message after I found out about the copyright infringement, but I forgot to update it. 
At the bottom of the last picture, it states where it was manufactured.

I am not sure, but I think that was the company that was producing the Cowichan yarns other than what the 
natives were making for themselves.

I don't believe that this yarn was actually produced in New Zealand,
just manufactured by the company from there.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

ADW55 said:


> Yes, I edited my message after I found out about the copyright infringement, but I forgot to update it.
> At the bottom of the last picture, it states where it was manufactured.
> 
> I am not sure, but I think that was the company that was producing the Cowichan yarns other than what the
> ...


The label doesn't make clear if the yarn was produced from New Zealand sheep, or imported from elsewhere. 
Cowichan First Nations people raise their sheep right there, I believe. They certainly card the wool and turn it into roving themselves to knit the sweaters and other items. 
Many years ago, Mary Maxim sold a woollen yarn used for their patterns of the Cowichan-style sweaters, not quite as thick as roving, and spun.
I have only ever used White Buffalo yarn, I believe produced in Canada, for these sweaters, until it stopped being produced. Now Birkeland Brothers in Abbotsford has the yarn produced and dyed and they have some gorgeous colours available, beside the traditional creams, greys and browns. 
http://stores.birkelandwool.com/multi-strand-yarn-buffalo-yarn/

Someone in an earlier post mentioned needing 2900 yards for a men's XL sweater - I'm sorry, but I do not understand where that number comes from. 
The yarn sold by Birkeland is the same size and has the same feel as White Buffalo. 
About 250 metres ( about 270 yards) per pound. 
Needed for an adult sweater 3 - 3 1/2 lbs - that works out to about CAD$75.00

If any of you are ever in the Abbotsford area, phone the store and ask if and when they will be running the big carder. Nicknamed "the old lady" - it is huge and takes about 1/3 of the store to sit there!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

EstherOne said:


> The label doesn't make clear if the yarn was produced from New Zealand sheep, or imported from elsewhere.
> Cowichan First Nations people raise their sheep right there, I believe. They certainly card the wool and turn it into roving themselves to knit the sweaters and other items.
> Many years ago, Mary Maxim sold a woollen yarn used for their patterns of the Cowichan-style sweaters, not quite as thick as roving, and spun.
> I have only ever used White Buffalo yarn, I believe produced in Canada, for these sweaters, until it stopped being produced. Now Birkeland Brothers in Abbotsford has the yarn produced and dyed and they have some gorgeous colours available, beside the traditional creams, greys and browns.
> ...


just looked at the pattern for the larger sizes and just multiplied the number of skeins by the yarndage in each skein. I know for me, I would need that much yarn. A skinny person less: I am not skinny and most men are of the larger sizes. it is a major reason i make nothing but socks for myself.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

tamarque said:


> just looked at the pattern for the larger sizes and just multiplied the number of skeins by the yarndage in each skein. I know for me, I would need that much yarn. A skinny person less: I am not skinny and most men are of the larger sizes. it is a major reason i make nothing but socks for myself.


Again, this can't happen till we get home next week, but I'll weigh my own sweater, and post the measurements.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

EstherOne said:


> Again, this can't happen till we get home next week, but I'll weigh my own sweater, and post the measurements.


Wonderful. Hope your travels are fun and relaxing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have knit several of these sweaters & vests over the years.white Buffalo brand wool comes in 8 oz cakes & was manufactured in Brandon Manitoba. I have just looked at one of the balls I have, it doesn't say the yardage on it. Gauge is 11 stitches & 15 rows =4 inches.on 7.5 mm needles. I have also purchased wool from Custom Woolen Mills at Carstairs, Alberta. - you can tour their mill which is kind of set up as a working museum or at least it was when I was there about 5 yrs ago.
The people there are very helpful & the yarn us very nice.
I was gifted about 15 balls of White Buffalo yarn by my neighbor whose mom had it & passed away. For many years I also made socks every Christmas from it for my brother. He used them like felt liners in rubber boots. I must say they are sure quicker to knit than the sock yarn socks I've been making recently????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have knit several of these sweaters & vests over the years.white Buffalo brand wool comes in 8 oz cakes & was manufactured in Brandon Manitoba. I have just looked at one of the balls I have, it doesn't say the yardage on it. Gauge is 11 stitches & 15 rows =4 inches.on 7.5 mm needles. I have also purchased wool from Custom Woolen Mills at Carstairs, Alberta. - you can tour their mill which is kind of set up as a working museum or at least it was when I was there about 5 yrs ago.
> The people there are very helpful & the yarn us very nice.
> I was gifted about 15 balls of White Buffalo yarn by my neighbor whose mom had it & passed away. For many years I also made socks every Christmas from it for my brother. He used them like felt liners in rubber boots. I must say they are sure quicker to knit than the sock yarn socks I've been making recently????


What a great gift to have been given. Boot socks are much easier. I did a pair with double strand sock yarn on a #4 needle to wear with rubber boots so they also needed to be very warm, but the White Buffalo yarn sounds great to work with and probably holds up very well. Being close to the yarn mill sounds like great fun.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

DeeMac said:


> While visiting my daughter here in Canada I purchased a lovely Cowichan jacket pattern as my daughter said she would love one of her own and it would make a fantastic Christmas present. My question is what wool/yarn to use. Research into the subject says the 'authentic' yarn is a six strand rustic wool, but as I am returning to Australia next week, I would like to purchase the wool when I get home rather than trying to pack and take it with me from here. The pattern lists needles 7.5mm for the body and 6mm for the rib. The tension is given as 13 stitches for 5" (12.7 cm) and 15 rows to 4" (10.2 cm)
> 
> So please experienced KP experts, all suggestions, hints or warnings would be most appreciated. Also if any one has made a Cowichan garment, I would love to know how it went and any valuable advice you would have to hand on.


Check out marymaxim.ca, They sell wool like the cowichan wool. Maybe it is what you are looking for.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

EstherOne said:


> Again, this can't happen till we get home next week, but I'll weigh my own sweater, and post the measurements.


We're home! Tired but satisfied ;-)

So, on to my Cowichan style sweater:

As promised, the info about my Cowichan-style cardigan, which you hopefully will be able to use to determine how much yarn you'll need:

The weight of the sweater is about 2000 grams / 4.4 lbs.

The measurements:
Centre back, neck to bottom edge: 31 inches / 79 cm.
Chest: 54 inches / 137 cm.
Sleeve length, neck to wrist (including cuff): 29 inches / 74 cm.
Width of sleeve at armhole: 21 inches / 54 cm.
Width of collar at Centre back: 8 inches / 20 cm.
Gauge: 22 stitches or 30 rows = 8 inches / 20 cm.

The yarn I used is 6-ply, of the same type and weight as White Buffalo yarn, purchased from Birkeland Wool in Abbotsford, BC.
http://stores.birkelandwool.com/multi-strand-yarn-buffalo-yarn/
Price is CA$21.95 per pound / 454 grams.
They list their yarn to be about 123 meters per 227g / half lb ball.
This means I used less than 1100 metres / 1205 yards for this cardigan.
Unfortunately, I did not note how much I used of each colour.

The pictures: The first one, the whole cardigan,
second one is of the knit-in pattern, third one is the reverse of the same area.

NOTE: On the website, it says it takes 3 - 3.5 lbs for an adult sweater and also to use 8 - 10 mm needles.
While I do not remember the size of needles I actually used, they were definitely thinner than the recommended.
The gauge as I measured it on the finished sweater, should help there.

I hope someone can benefit from this info; please post your photos when you're done, I'd love to see your sweaters!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

EstherOne said:


> We're home! Tired but satisfied ;-)
> 
> So, on to my Cowichan style sweater:
> 
> ...


Great notes--very useful and thanx for posting. It surprised me to see such little yardage used and then had to remind myself that you worked in bulky weight, so makes sense. It is at least 9 skeins so a pretty hefty price but given the longevity of the sweater, a good investment.

And your sweater is beautiful and the floats done so neatly. The pattern also seems unique judging from patterns that I have seen. Wonder if it is still available. Definitely a work to be proud of.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

The price of the yarn has gone up a bit since I made my cardigan, but even so, today it would be around $100 for this size. 
Not at all bad if you consider the price you'd have to pay for ready-to-wear, and consider that I have probably had this one for 5 or 6 years now. Might even be longer.

Keep in mind that the price of the yarn on the website is *per pound*, the yardage given is for *half a pound*.

Somewhere in this house, I should still have the original pattern - I made the same cardigan some 35 years ago in white and greys. 
But find it....
So when I bought the yarn, the store gave me another pattern! Free with the purchase of the yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

EstherOne said:


> The price of the yarn has gone up a bit since I made my cardigan, but even so, today it would be around $100 for this size.
> Not at all bad if you consider the price you'd have to pay for ready-to-wear, and consider that I have probably had this one for 5 or 6 years now. Might even be longer.
> 
> Keep in mind that the price of the yarn on the website is *per pound*, the yardage given is for *half a pound*.
> ...


 Very true--any decent heavy wool sweater will run in that price range. I just never buy or make things for myself and my kids are too unappreciative for me to try and make them things anymore. And for the grans I stay in cottons or acrylics for easy care. Selling items have all been cottons or lighter weight wools. Complicated craft we have.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

tamarque said:


> Very true--any decent heavy wool sweater will run in that price range. I just never buy or make things for myself and my kids are too unappreciative for me to try and make them things anymore. And for the grans I stay in cottons or acrylics for easy care. Selling items have all been cottons or lighter weight wools. Complicated craft we have.


Complicated, indeed!
But if you like these Cowichan-style sweaters for yourself, just get busy and make one! Who deserves it more than you? 
That's where my grandmother started me off right: Very first piece I ever knit (I was 4 1/2 yrs old) was a straight strip, 10 stitches wide - years later I remember using it for a bookmark. 
By the time I was six, Grandma had me knitting underpants - for myself! Red cotton. With it, I learned short rows for the back, decreases and increases for the legs, and eyelets in the waist edge for elastic. What I did not learn till some more years had past, was to tell whether to start with a knit row or a purl row after I had set the knitting aside for a while. Grandma got so frustrated with that, explained I don't know how many times, but I just couldn't see it! 
In my teen-years, I did knit things for my sister and youngest brother (8 and 10 yrs younger than me), like bibs and even socks. 
Later on, when I was married, I knit plenty for my boys and husband, but also included myself!! Always felt like I deserved it. For husband and boys I usually picked on acrylics (remember Sayelle?) because I could throw them in the washing machine. For myself, I used acrylics as well, but from time to time splurged and bought "nice" wools.

From time to time, money was a problem, raising four boys is expensive. In those days, much of what was bought was still paid with real money. Twice a month (my husband's paydays) I emptied the change from my purse into a yeast can kept in the kitchen cupboard. That's the money I used for "wants". The "needs" we got anyway ;-)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

EstherOne said:


> Complicated, indeed!
> But if you like these Cowichan-style sweaters for yourself, just get busy and make one! Who deserves it more than you?
> That's where my grandmother started me off right: Very first piece I ever knit (I was 4 1/2 yrs old) was a straight strip, 10 stitches wide - years later I remember using it for a bookmark.
> By the time I was six, Grandma had me knitting underpants - for myself! Red cotton. With it, I learned short rows for the back, decreases and increases for the legs, and eyelets in the waist edge for elastic. What I did not learn till some more years had past, was to tell whether to start with a knit row or a purl row after I had set the knitting aside for a while. Grandma got so frustrated with that, explained I don't know how many times, but I just couldn't see it!
> ...


We all have such interesting stories. How fortunate you were to have a patience gran to teach a 4 yrs old. You must have also wanted the shared experience with her. Sounds like a great bonding experience for both of you. And what confidence building to set you up with 'real' projects. Underpants makes me laugh. I have only seen patterns for such in Chinese patterns, or Japanese. I bought some cashmere yarn online from China some years ago. When trying to look up the yarn it was listed for making underpants. I had to laugh as wearing cashmere underpants. But in China they seem to raise a lot of the goats and have an abundance of cashmere which probably sells much more cheaply than in the US. My ball of it was about $3 or $4. And recently found a source, again from China which charges only a very few dollars. Your knitting skills were certainly well used for you and the family and are probably well developed now.

My story is not as full as yours. I cannot recall who taught me to knit at all but in my early teens did know some basics. Recall making the typical scarf type thing or just knitting samples of garter st and frogging. It wasn't until a bit later that I made a sweater for myself and do recall asking my mother for some help with bits and pieces of it. I was reading a pattern then. And then did another bulky type sweater that was in fashion. I still recall both of them which I had until 1985 when a fire took down my house and lots of history with it. By then I had long since stopped knitting but picked up crochet. That I remember being given a couple of lessons by an older woman who did a lot of filet crochet as you saw in the Eastern European women. This was also in pre-teens/beginning teen yrs but the sense of it stayed with me so when pregnant, bought a $.25 booklet, a hook and some yarn and the rest was history. It came to me very quickly and I did crochet prolifically for a number of years making many things for my kids and selling some. Was even doing bikini bathing suits and a couple of bras for myself. Stopped all crafts when I had to work full time as a single parent and didn't get back to it till about 9 yrs ago when the economy tanked, I was burned out and took some time off. Then my creative energy for craft work began to return and have been at it since. So a very different kind of story than yours but same appreciation and love of the craft. I love your enabling of me to spend money on myself. We knitters are an evil bunch :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

BTW, am having some difficulty finding that yarn online. Do you have a website?


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

tamarque said:


> BTW, am having some difficulty finding that yarn online. Do you have a website?


Tamarque, the store I use for the Cowichan-style yarn is this one:
http://stores.birkelandwool.com/multi-strand-yarn-buffalo-yarn/
I'm fairly certain they do mail-order, although I always go there; they're less than an hour's drive from our house, as well as almost along the way to our son's house!


----------



## DeeMac (Jan 23, 2014)

To all the wonderful KP'ers who have responded to my initial request for information on Cowichan yarn a huge and heartfelt THANK YOU. I now know so much more about this wonderful style of knitting, its origins, its purpose and its cultural identity. I don't know if I am more inspired or intimidated by your collective wealth of knowledge and experience!
BUT I am determined to take the challenge and see if I can produce something that meets this demanding standard.

I am now home from our two month stay in Canada and over the initial jet lag and ready to start on a new project. A little intimidated by the cost of the yarn and postage, but as EstherOne says, this is a one off, last a life time project so worth the time and investment. My daughter is so excited about the project and that makes it even more special. I am sitting with pen and paper noting down suggestions and web sites and possible yarn outlets from all the posts that have appeared on this thread and marvelling at the technology that allows me to 'link-in' with so many 'kindred spirits' from around the world. It really is amazing that I/we can tap into and draw inspiration from so many people in so many places around the world. And EstherOne, I LOVE your Cowichan jacket, so unusual and so pretty - almost made me do a rethink, but for now I will stay with the pattern I have of the more traditional design.

Once again, thank you all for your comments and help. I will keep you posted on my progress, but it will be a while till I make a start as I need to sort out my supplies first

Regards
Deanne - DeeMac


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

EstherOne said:


> Tamarque, the store I use for the Cowichan-style yarn is this one:
> http://stores.birkelandwool.com/multi-strand-yarn-buffalo-yarn/
> I'm fairly certain they do mail-order, although I always go there; they're less than an hour's drive from our house, as well as almost along the way to our son's house!


I think they do mail order, too. Posted them about their colors as they are not online. They sent me photos of their colors which was so nice of them to do. Their web site is undergoing changes and they lost the color charts for the moment. There colors are beautiful. Thanx again. Am thinking hard on this for a project for me. May abbreviate it to a vest which will be work enough. Can always add sleeves later.

Such fun to live close to a good resource!


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

tamarque said:


> Such fun to live close to a good resource!


I think so too.... My husband and my wallet don't quite agree


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Your coat is just gorgeous!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

DeeMac said:


> While visiting my daughter here in Canada I purchased a lovely Cowichan jacket pattern as my daughter said she would love one of her own and it would make a fantastic Christmas present. My question is what wool/yarn to use. Research into the subject says the 'authentic' yarn is a six strand rustic wool, but as I am returning to Australia next week, I would like to purchase the wool when I get home rather than trying to pack and take it with me from here. The pattern lists needles 7.5mm for the body and 6mm for the rib. The tension is given as 13 stitches for 5" (12.7 cm) and 15 rows to 4" (10.2 cm)
> 
> So please experienced KP experts, all suggestions, hints or warnings would be most appreciated. Also if any one has made a Cowichan garment, I would love to know how it went and any valuable advice you would have to hand on.


Hi DeeMac........ thanks for this interesting post...... I had no clue what a Cowichan jacket was, so went to "Ravelry.com" my knitting pattern go-to and found hundreds of beautiful projects done........... many FREE too, for the most part they were done with "super bulky" yarns, and am guessing if you are going to be in the cold wearing it, you would use a Wool yarn or one with partly wool yarn.

Please when you finish yours post a picture for us to be in awe with! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

EstherOne > thanks for the links, they are beautiful and may use the "I'm The Dude" one for my hubby, I just love it!
:sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

EstherOne> Your Cowichan is absolutely gorgeous, your floats flawless. One Day........ maybe after I get around to it........ after I learn to do socks first ...Thanks for your shares and all the info you have given us all!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Well done and gorgeous!


----------



## Kcuy (Oct 7, 2015)

If they are available to you, Brown Sheep Burly Spun works almost perfectly..made one myself!


----------



## jenuyne (Mar 20, 2011)

The original Cowichan Sweaters are made in Koksilah on Vancouver Island. They are made and sold at Hills Store. The natives spin their own yarn and knit the sweaters. If you look it up on the computer you will see them. Other than that you can use the Briggs and Little. There must be a place in Australia to buy the real wool to make the sweaters. I have mad many from The Buffalo company but they are out of business.. Good luck on your search. There are also many patterns.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

jenuyne said:


> The original Cowichan Sweaters are made in Koksilah on Vancouver Island. They are made and sold at Hills Store. The natives spin their own yarn and knit the sweaters. If you look it up on the computer you will see them. Other than that you can use the Briggs and Little. There must be a place in Australia to buy the real wool to make the sweaters. I have mad many from The Buffalo company but they are out of business.. Good luck on your search. There are also many patterns.


A type of Buffalo yarn is still available from Birkeland bros in Abbotsford, BC. Some of the yarns are 5-ply, some 6-ply, but in total thickness they are the same. 
http://stores.birkelandwool.com/multi-strand-yarn-buffalo-yarn/


----------



## muffett (Oct 15, 2016)

Love this pattern--is it for sale anywhere?


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

muffett said:


> Love this pattern--is it for sale anywhere?


Am I safe to assume you're asking about my flower design cardigan? 
Yes, it definitely is still available. 
The store where I bought my yarn at the time, will supply the patterns for free with the purchase of the yarn. The patterns are photocopies, but according to the store owner, now out of copyright. I should still have my pattern, but truth be told, I have no idea where.... 
Apparently it also is available on Etsy:


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/478648266619173253/


----------

